# jbk bowstrings are now on sale



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*What a Deal!!*

Awesome deal....may have to think hard about a back up set at that price


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

all pm's have been answered thank you.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

set for a mathews s2.


----------



## varmicon_qa (Mar 12, 2009)

What kind of string and serving material do you use? What colors do you offer and how many combinations of colors?


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hello,i mainly use excel made from brownell it is a great product also i use their mini serving .015 for the end servings and center serving is .021.as far as colors i have red,blue,black,white,huntergreen,cocobola,gray,brown,pink,orange,yellow,lime green.
thank you, and i can help you just let me know.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

what a great deal

TTT for ya mr tim


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for great strings at an awesome price


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

two more sets.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

a set for a switchback


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

lime green and black on a gx


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Lime green and black with black servings


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for great guy to deal with...great strings too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Another great set*

Another great set from JBK, Easy install...great fit and finish and the best customer service!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

orange and brown with brown servings


----------



## shaft slinger (Aug 22, 2009)

how do i order and what kind of payments do you accept


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello, i accept payment from paypal.pm sent thank you very much.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

all pm's answered thank you


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for awesome strings at an awesome price....:rock-on:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Three more sets thank you


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

one string and a set,yellow,black and black and brown.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for my awesome back up set that arrived today!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

2xw said:


> one string and a set,yellow,black and black and brown.












They arrived today, and look even better in person! Bump for great strings, a great price, and, of course, great service!

cricman


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

How about a set for a diamond nuclear ice youth bow ? 
Thanks, 
PH


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

not a problem, we can take care of you pm sent thank you.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

here is a few more sets


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Knight1 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Strings*

I have had this guy make 5 sets of strings, 2 for me and 3 for friends. No problems, No peep rotation. Great price!!!!!!! You won't be disapointed


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hi everyone, just to let everyone know the sale ends on the 31 st of this month.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Just a reminder the sale on 31st thank you.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hi, just wanted to let everyone know today is the last day for the sale thank you very


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

last chance to order your strings before the sale ends.and to everyone who did order thank you very.


----------

